# "A Healthful Hobby" - Woman with ME featured in Sacramento newspaper



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ok, well, you know I had to post this, since it was about gardening. LOL Anyway, I hope you all enjoy reading about fellow patients as much as I do!----------------------------------A healthful hobbyKarsten Mouras finds therapy in gardeningBy Pat Rubin - Bee Home & Garden WriterPublished 12:00 am PDT Saturday, March 24, 2007Karsten Mouras surveys her small Rocklin garden on a recent sunny spring day, her hand shading her eyes as she looks at the tidy assemblage of succulents, flowers and shrubs. Daffodils are in bloom and the ferny nandina leaves are bright red and green. A tiny sedum insinuates itself alongside gravel paths while hens and chicks tumble out of overturned pots. Clumps of blue fescue add a touch of spiky foliage, and white alyssum finds a foothold among the vinca.Read the full story here:http://www.sacbee.com/165/story/141044.html


----------

